
Marshmallow Brings Data Bindings to Android - astigsen
https://realm.io/news/data-binding-android-boyar-mount/
======
myko
One of the really neat things about Android is this type of thing is generally
backported via the Support Library. In fact Data Binding is available all the
way back to Android 2.1:

[http://developer.android.com/tools/data-
binding/guide.html](http://developer.android.com/tools/data-
binding/guide.html)

------
TheAceOfHearts
Can someone explain why it's a good idea for android to provide data binding?
Does their implementation of data binding allow for great performance?

Everyone was super excited about two years ago with data binding in the web,
until they started having tons of performance problems (e.g. angular.js).

~~~
drugsAreBad0001
Are you seriously confused at the difference between JavaScript performance in
the browser and native code?

Yes, native code by definition runs faster than javascript in the browser.
Orders of magnitude faster.

Databinding in the browser also wasn't designed in, there's no direct support.
AngularJS is a wrapper around a ton of functionality.

If an API is built to support that natively, it will fly. Period.

It's also something iOS and OS X have had _FOR YEARS_. no one can complain
about those being poor performers.

~~~
myko
I don't think anything like Android's Data Bindings exists first party on iOS.
Cocoa Bindings are only for OS X.

